
A ‘Self-Aware’ Fish Raises Doubts About a Cognitive Test - nature24
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-self-aware-fish-raises-doubts-about-a-cognitive-test-20181212/
======
lupire
This research would benefit from studying the AI debates in computer science,
to catch up on 50 years of philosophical analysis on the complexity of
intelligence.

